# FreeBSD wireless troubles



## Desreguard (Aug 18, 2011)

I have a fresh install of FreeBSD 8.2 on my Sony Vaio latop, it recognizes three interfaces


```
msk0 Marvell/SysKonnect Yukon II Gigabit Ethernet
fwe0 Firewire Ethernet emulation
fwip0 IP over Firewire
```

Im trying to my wireless card working but i dont think FreeBSD is even recongnizing it. Im not even sure what kind of wireless card i have and dont know what driver to look for, any help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## SirDice (Aug 18, 2011)

Post the output of `# pciconf -lv`


----------

